# Where to go to improve my range of chords?



## Manok

I'm good at playing other chords with other people's music, but I'd like to incorporate more and different kinds of chords than the same ones that I have been using my whole life, I want to expand my vocabulary as it were. any advice?


----------



## Mahlerian

Go through a harmony textbook, which will not only show you a fuller range of chord types, it will show you how they have been conventionally employed.


----------



## Manok

Any suggestions on some?


----------



## Mahlerian

Walter Piston - Harmony

Roger Sessions - Harmonic Practice

Arnold Schoenberg - Theory of Harmony

All three of these (yes, even the third) focus primarily on common practice tonality, but with some discussion of 20th century music and how it differs from what was done before. I'm sorry that I can't recommend a book specifically on the topic of modern music, but I'm not familiar enough with them to comment.

Needless to say, the basic materials covered at the openings of each of these will seem too simple for what you're looking for, but you can start at the beginning and move forwards or start where you feel you need to and then look back if necessary.


----------



## millionrainbows

Manok said:


> I'm good at playing other chords with other people's music, but I'd like to incorporate more and different kinds of chords than the same ones that I have been using my whole life, I want to expand my vocabulary as it were. any advice?


Study some jazz theory books about chord substitution, for your particular instrument.


----------



## Jake

Sit at a piano and experiment until you find a sound that you like.


----------

